
Time to #DeleteFacebook, Again - amineazariz
Someone has to start something new. Or maybe it&#x27;s already the case ?<p>Who are your candidates to maybe replace Facebook ? Facebook replaced the MySpace, Hi5 and MSN of those times... Is there something cooking now that you think have the slightest chance to the same to Facebook ? Can we make a list of those.<p>PS: Please only submit little&#x2F;unknown yet social-networks you know about. Not alternatives like: e-mail, phone, real-life networking etc.<p>Thank you.
======
simonhamp
How about no social networks? What are you looking for that Facebook
gives/gave you?

~~~
virusduck
The main use case some of my family members use it for is sharing pictures.
I'm not keen on putting my children's pictures on a pseudo-public social
network, so we make very ample use of Apple Photos. It won't work for
everyone, but the people in my family who care (even the >80yo members) have
iPhones and are capable of operating the Photos app. The nice thing is that
there is commenting functionality and the shared albums don't count against
your storage quota (AFAICT).

I also tried Slack initially, with no real success.

~~~
jimeh
Personally I use Google Photos for that. It's better than Apple Photos cause
there's native apps for both iOS and Android, and its web-interface is just as
fully featured as the native apps, unlike Apple Photos' web interface that's
kind of just a stripped down stream of recently added photos.

~~~
virusduck
Yeah, that is a good solution too. I have tried to avoid Google Photos for
some of the same reasons I avoid FB, but I think it is still a huge
improvement over FB. Although Gphotos is not too hard to set up, I was
compelled when my 82 year old aunt could figure out the stock Photos app
herself. No Google account required.

Also, you can view iCloud photo albums over the web too (although I don't
think you can comment if you're not loggid in / on a iP([ao]d|hone)!

Back in the pre-FB era, I used the PHP Gallery app. It was so hot at the time
--I was the only one with a photo sharing site at my own domain.

For a sort of intermediate approach, there is also Nextcloud Gallery for folks
who want their stuff hosted on their terms but with (modern-ish) access and
sharing controls. There's also iOS and Android Apps

------
opan
The fediverse.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fediverse](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fediverse)

------
bovermyer
MeWe works pretty well and is developing at a pretty rapid pace.

------
axelrosen
I'm still bullish on Snapchat, but it needs to keep adding new features. It's
the only social network that gets ephemerality.

I don't really see a reason to delete Facebook over the privacy drama, I fail
to see how it has much to do with the management or anything. Any Facebook
replacement one comes up with, would face all the same dilemmas.

What many outside of the privacy-conscious circles are tired of is this whole
concept of everything being permanent online. Of having some behavior from
years ago haunt you forever. There's where ephemerality comes in.

~~~
dmschulman
Ephemeral content isn't a solution. The problem with any of these services is
that your content, ephemeral or not, _never_ actually goes away.

------
mental1896
[https://joinmastodon.org/](https://joinmastodon.org/)

------
amineazariz
Please can someone explain why this post was flagged ? (I’m not very familiar
with the rules). Thanks.

------
stared
And why? I mean, which kind of problems with Facebook you want to mitigate?
(Data privacy? Attention? Social isolation? Polarization?)

"A new Facebook" is likely to have the same pros, and cons, as the original
one. Unless you are interested in this kind of problem-solving:
[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

PS: It should go with [Ask HN] in the title.

~~~
stared
Just curious, why downvotes?

~~~
amineazariz
No idea, the whole post was flagged / downvoted.

~~~
amineazariz
Thanks for the PS by the way. I think the post was flagged because of that
indeed. #oldmember #newbieposter

